

Modifying HTTP requests with Netscaler, F5 BigIP and Zeus ZXTM - oweng
http://knowledgehub.zeus.com/articles/2009/09/29/network_side_scripting_modifying_request

======
staunch
Or you could just set the IP address as the alias of the virtual server. The
Host header is sent even for IP addresses. Not a great example, even though I
do think ZXTM is pretty sweet.

~~~
oweng
Correct of course, although sometimes you can't edit the alias of a server,
for example, if you're testing or demoing a load balancing configuration
against a public site; that's what this is can be useful for.

Track the series of articles; there are a few more examples to follow.

